# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Απορίες πάνω στην εκτροφή ενός budgie

## Θείος Βάτραχος

Από ότι φαίνεται στα Budgie παπαγαλάκια θα καταλήξω, διάβασα το σχετικό άρθρο 
*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)*

και έχω τις εξής απορίες.
*1.* Στο άρθρο μέσα λέει, καλό είναι να έχουν παρέα, εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι μόνο για ένα πτηνό. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει πρόβλημα; Από ότι θυμάμαι υπάρχουν καθρεφτάκια. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται; Και αν δεν βάλω καθρεφτάκι; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθει κάτι;

*2.* Σχετικά με τον όγκο. Εγώ μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να τα προστατέψω ή είναι καθαρά τύχη;

*3.* Scaly face! Η θεραπεία είναι ακριβή;

----------


## blackmailer

κοίταξε, εάν δεν θέλεις να πάρεις πάνω απο ένα γιατί σκέφτεσαι ότι ίσως γεννάνε και δεν θα έχεις τι να κάνεις τα μικρά, τότε μπορείς να πάρεις 2 αρσενικά ή 2 θηλυκά να έχουν παρέα το ένα με το άλλο. Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να είναι και μόνα τους αν και κοινωνικά πουλιά! καθρεφτάκι απέφυγε το καλύτερα, μόνο στρες θα προκαλέσει...
Για τον όγκο, τι έννοείς? δεν σε κατάλαβα?
Και για το scaly face να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν μου έχει τύχει και δεν είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο...εάν και εφόσον σου τύχει θα σε βοηθήσουν όσοι έχουν εμπειρίες, μην αγχώνεσαι...

----------

